# Bowfin



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

I had a 24" bowfin follow a homebrewed sneaky pete in, then as he swam away I put a cast right in front of him. He inhaled it and was off the the races. He put up one heck of a fight before I landed him. Sadly I had no camera with me. It was quite exciting. I wonder why no one targets them? He fought as well as any fish I've caught on a fly rod. (Haven't tried for steelies yet).


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

They are some nasty feesh, and they have mouths like a steel trap. I used to target them in PA with Shad patterns, and wheew. They are not good to eat jus ta FYI..... PPL dont target them due to the fact most ppl dont know where to get into large numbers of them.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

They are fighters for sure,catch lots of them from the Tusc. river. They inhale crank baits also! I don't fly fish but could imagine it would be a heck of a fight with one.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree bowfin are fun to catch - but I've only caught 2. I don't really have any spots to target them where I fish, it's just an odd bonus catch. The ones I caught did fight really hard and if I had available water that they were well represented - I'd be fishing for them without a doubt.


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Jackson lake in southeast ohio is full of them


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats on the fish! I caught one fishing dock on Lake Erie it was 28 in and I got it on 6lb ultra lite rod man what a fight I thought it was a Northern Pike. they are an awsome fish.


----------

